# Building My Terrarium/Vivarium! Part 1



## Boeseph (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey everybody! I posted a picture of my terrarium in my introduction topic because someone had asked to see it. I figured I would make a thread about it here and see what you guys think! This first picture is all of my first additions to the terrarium. Sort of a starting point.





This next picture was an addition to give more climbing room for my future mantids. I like the fake vine that I purchased and took a while to orient it to a position that I at least kind of liked.




A few days later I learned that the aluminum mesh on the top was not a great idea for housing insects as they could get injured. I made some purchases and started at work on replacing it. Here are some step by step photos:

The aluminum mesh has a spline around the edges that had to be peeled up. For some reason they super glued down some of it and it become terribly difficult.




2 hours later and here we are... this was awful... (why exoterra, whyyyy?)

.


With the new spline and fiberglass mesh that I purchased, I was able to successfully replace the aluminum mesh with fiberglass.




Seeing as you can hardly see the mesh in my full terrarium pictures, I didn't take a new picture. Right now it looks like the terrarium you see in the second picture. Thanks for reading! Can't wait to add my mantid buddies soon!

Feb 20 2017 Update:

My little ghosts have been ordered! I will be receiving them on March 1st! I'm so excited. I wont be able to keep them in this terrarium for a while, but it is still very exciting!

Mar 01 2017 Update:

They are here! Here's one of the nymphs (sorry for the low quality)! The picture I took of their current set up takes up too many MB to upload. So I'll wait to upload one when there is more progress.




I'll be updating this regularly, so check back if you want to see how it progresses!

Mar 22 2017 Update:

Boy have things changed in my terrarium/vivarium. A new post will be started with all of the changes once the mantises are large enough to move in here.


----------



## izbiggs (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow, this is amazing!   What kind of mantises are you going to keep in there? Is it going to be a colony? I love the lucky bamboo!


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 19, 2017)

I love your terrarium setup!   It should be perfect for mantises. The bamboo is great.

Just wondering but what size is the terrarium? Is it one of those Exoterra terrariums for reptiles?


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 19, 2017)

Looking good so far. Very nice set up.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 19, 2017)

@izbiggs Thank you! I plan on raising ghosts communally in there!

@Mystymantis Thank you! Yep, it's the exoterra 12x12x18

@Zeppy44 Thanks!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 19, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh for Ghosts? Jealous I am!                :lol:


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 19, 2017)

@crabbypatty Thanks!

@Zeppy44 Hehe


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have 6 young ghosts. 1 m 5 f     Guess they are L4-L5  Two females have wings, rest have wing buds showing.

The Shading and colors are exquisite to me. I bred and raised small tropical fish for many years just because of the colors that rivaled marine fish in many cases. The changing hues and shades of color on these ghosts just floors me.

Will have to see if time outdoors in dappled sun light colors them up more.  So much to learn.

So now you know why Jealous, I am of your new habitat for ghosts.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 19, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Ah yes I get that. Ghosts are easily my favorite species that I've seen so far. Excited to have some. I should be getting some within the next two weeks. I'll put them in here once they get to L4 or 5


----------



## Ocelotbren (Feb 28, 2017)

This looks really good!  Can I ask what kind of substrate that is?


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 28, 2017)

@Ocelotbren It's a coconut fiber substrate by Zoo Med


----------



## Ocelotbren (Feb 28, 2017)

Boeseph said:


> @Ocelotbren It's a coconut fiber substrate by Zoo Med


Thanks!


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 1, 2017)

@Ocelotbren There's also a layer of zoo med hydroballs underneath that, separated by a mesh


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 1, 2017)

Boeseph said:


> @Ocelotbren There's also a layer of zoo med hydroballs underneath that, separated by a mesh


Ohhh that's what I was seeing then.  Gotcha.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 1, 2017)

Today is the big day for you. Hope they arrive safe and healthy. Not sure in mid-west where you are. Hope the weather is not a problem!

Do the balls help raise the humidity? Had not thought of using them like that.


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 1, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Yes it is! The balls are supposed to be for water filtration and prevent mold/bacteria build up from the standing water down there (only about 1.5 cm of standing water). That standing water definitely helps with humidity. I never drop under 55% humidity with a misting every day (which sometimes brings the humidity over 90%).


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 1, 2017)

Plans for live cleanup crew? good substrata for that?


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 1, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Yes, isopods and springtails will be added soon. I believe that the coconut fiber should work well for substrate. I'm hoping thay the plant life that naturally dies off and any food scraps and such from the mantises provides everything the clean up crew needs.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sounds like you have all the bases covered. Excellent! Now to fine tune the habitat system.

Jealous, I am. LOL


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 1, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Hopefully I do haha. I'll probably add some leaf litter as well


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 1, 2017)

Grats! Just saw the update on good arrival. Let the fun and learning begin.


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 2, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Thanks! It won't let me upload anymore pictures to this post, so I'll likely be starting a new one. Stay tuned!


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 6, 2017)

WOW!!

The mantis that get to live in that are lucky!!

Good job


----------



## Logan_123 (Mar 20, 2017)

do your ghost mantids have trouble walking on the glass?


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi @Logan_123

They have actually yet to move in here. I did, however, have one jump from my hand onto the glass and it grabbed on just fine. Part 2 will be posted when they move in.


----------



## Logan_123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Where did you get the vine?


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 27, 2017)

@Logan_123 Here!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B4SGGO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------

